# Glasaal-Schmuggler aufgeflogen



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (6. Februar 2019)

wird auch langsam zeit....


----------



## TobBok (6. Februar 2019)

Mehr davon. Wenn ich drüber nachdenke, dass das rein theoretisch später 200.000 ausgewachsene Aale sein könnten, die unsere Flüsse hochgekraxelt wären, dann macht mich so etwas fuchsteufelswild. Das sind bei unserem Verein locker 2,5 Jahre Aal-Besatz, nur weil "Delikatessen-Experten" aus China meinen, die Tiere auf dem Weg in ihre heimischen europäischen Gewässer abfangen zu müssen. Ist ja nicht so, als würde es in Südost-Asien einheimische Aale geben, mit denen man dieses Prozedere betreiben kann...


----------



## BERND2000 (6. Februar 2019)

TobBok schrieb:


> Mehr davon. Wenn ich drüber nachdenke, dass das rein theoretisch später 200.000 ausgewachsene Aale sein könnten, die unsere Flüsse hochgekraxelt wären, dann macht mich so etwas fuchsteufelswild. Das sind bei unserem Verein locker 2,5 Jahre Aal-Besatz, nur weil "Delikatessen-Experten" aus China meinen, die Tiere auf dem Weg in ihre heimischen europäischen Gewässer abfangen zu müssen. Ist ja nicht so, als würde es in Südost-Asien einheimische Aale geben, mit denen man dieses Prozedere betreiben kann...



Oh die gibt es dort...(Anguilla japonica)
Es gibt halt einige Aalarten auf der Welt.
Vor allem die vor China, Europa und in Nordamerka werden gerne gegessen.
Die großen Aquakulturbetriebe brauchen halt den Rohstoff "Glasaal", der wird nun global beschafft.
 Man kauft halt ein wo man es günstig bekommt (Es  ein Angebot gibt und die Strafen erträglich scheinen) und verkauft an den Meistbietenden.
Da hatten wir in Deutschland ja auch schon Amis und auch Aalkrankheiten und Parasieten sind sicher nicht ohne Ihren Wirt zu uns gekommen.
Mit Moral kommen Wir da nicht weiter wo solche Gewinnmöglichkeiten locken.
Da greifen nur Strafen die Täter  als Existensbedrohlich wahrnehmen, den Schmuggler werden sich immer finden, solange es Täter bei Angebot und Nachfrage gibt.


----------



## Laacher (6. Februar 2019)

Ja, scön, aber sie einfach im Winter in den Rhein zu kippen ist nicht die Königslösung.
Da werden nicht viele von durchkommen...


----------



## Stulle (7. Februar 2019)

Hoffentlich werden sie gründlich aus dem Verkehr gezogen. 

@Professor Tinca was meinst du?


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. Februar 2019)

@Stulle 
Da stand gestern noch ein Posting von jemandem der seine FB Gruppe beworben hat(und noch dazu in mehren Themen).
Darauf bezog sich mein Beitrag.
Das ist aber inzwischen von Mods gelöscht worden.


----------



## fishhawk (7. Februar 2019)

Hallo,



> Ist ja nicht so, als würde es in Südost-Asien einheimische Aale geben, mit denen man dieses Prozedere betreiben kann



Fehlt wahrscheinlich das Wörtchen noch.

Aale gibt es dort definitiv. Ob die Mengen deren Larven ausreichen würden um die Nachfrage zu befriedigen würde ich mal bezweifeln.


----------

